# Hi, I'm new and in need of advice!



## pixiedust (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,
I have a russian white cat called Jizzy, she had a litter of 3 kittens 2 weeks ago.
She is a typical russian white with the most perfect temperment and is an amazing mum! 
Up until tonight everything has been perfect with the kittens, Jizzy purred all the way through their birth! She even had them in her nest without me having to prompt her.
I was with her while she had them and everything was fine, although I only pick them up to change the blankets in her nest and check they are ok she is completely happy with that and never gets upset, she has been the perfect mum cat! 
They have all been healthy and have tripled in size already. They already have their eyes open and are moving around, allbeit very shakily! 

But tonight while they were feeding she has just taken one of them upstairs to the spare bedroom and into a box in the wardrobe. She has stayed with him and he is feeding now but she has been meowing alot which she never does.
Her nest is in the corner in the living room and there are loads of quiet corners alot easier to get to than the wardrobe upstairs! 

She has left the other 2 kittens downstairs asleep.

Do you think this is normal or could there be something wrong? 
I dont know whether to ring the vet or not but as its very late and we life quite a long way from them I just wanted some advice on whether I am over reacting or not! 

Has anybody had a cat do this before? Any advice would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum! I can't answer that question, but I do like to see pictures. Maybe she's just trying to be a good mom. I don't know... *shrugs*


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Are you a breeder of Russians or was this an 'accident'?


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I've never raised kittens from that young, but please keep the kittens warm. Also, don't they feed every couple of hours at that age? If she hasn't gone back for them by the morning, I might be worried that she has "rejected" them. In that case, they would need some other way of getting milk. I would definitely call the vet tomorrow if she is still acting strange around the other two kittens. There are some other people here that would know much better than me- hopefully they will log on today!

Please keep us updated & good luck!

Additionally, is there anything different about the 3rd kitten that she took upstairs? Is he larger/smaller than the rest?


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

If she hasn't already, take the two other kittens to her chosen nest. Something about the other one no longer feels safe to her.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

MowMow said:


> Are you a breeder of Russians or was this an 'accident'?


Not to sound rude, but what does this have to do with what she's asking? Accident or not, this behavior is worrying her.


----------



## cityzoo (Mar 26, 2011)

I am not a expert, nor "qualified" but i would move them to the nest myself and see if she takes them back.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

If she is a first time mother she may abandon some or all of her kittens. Mother cat will abandon kittens that something is wrong with or sometimes the mom is just too young. 

You need to have a heating pad in her box where she keeps her kittens. Also kittens need to nurse every 2-3 hours at first. If she abandons them then you need to start bottle feeding them. So dont let them go too many hours without nursing or they will die. 

Cat do move their kittens around esp out of door cats. They dont want the scent of them to be too strong so preditors could kill them. 

It wouldnt hurt to have your mom and kittens in to see your vet. Do a well baby check up. 

If you end up bottle feeding them you also have to take a warm rag and help them pee and poo after eating. The mother does this by licking them so a warm rag gently rub on thier privates will help them do this. 

It is very important you do this last step if you end up bottle feeding them.

Its also important you give your mom kitty lots of high quality soft kittens food and water and KMR or goats milk to keep her milk coming in.


----------



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

Did the mother take the kittens back? Did everything work out?


----------



## Svan (Mar 15, 2011)

Cats often move kittens when they start moving around because they might be worried it's not safe enough where they are (now that they are moving). A cupboard is a favourite place to have & raise kittens. She's upset cause she is still new to this & she wants them all there but now that she's moved one she doesn't want to leave it by itself in the new spot, but she can't be there & fetch the others too. So take them to her & make sure they are warm & drinking, she will love you for it.


----------

